# What a Helpful Dog



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hey buddy! Can you lend me a tail?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is hilarious! Wonder if the kid was the one to figure out she could use the dog's tail as a paint brush....or did Dad make a suggestion.......... The dog is a saint for putting up with it though! I would've killed my husband for letting a toddler use water colors on the rug though!!! BAD DAD!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I would've killed my husband for letting a toddler use water colors on the rug though!!! BAD DAD!!!


Haha - no kidding! 

My future master bedroom is still not finished and is used as a workshop. When the grandkids got to painting, I swept the concrete clean and they had the whole floor to paint on. It's still a hodge-podge of murals.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

No way! lol Thank you for the morning chuckle!!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's what I needed and it was so cute. I'm not only impressed with what a wonderful dog that big guy is, but also when Dad said "be gentle with him ok" to his daughter. Molly, my guess is that dad didn't know where the paint brushes were and thought of the tail. As angry as mom may be about paints on the carpet, you must admit men have some genius ideas when it comes to childcare problem solving. What a great grandpa, picture please CB!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

*All Original Art*

Always good to have a place for the monsters to go wild with paint. They've grown out of it now but it entertained them for hours once. Ahhhhhh.... :adore:


----------

